# Aviva's method and Inositol for PCOS?



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi

Has anyone done the Aviva's's method and has managed to get pregnant?  Also have you had any success stories using Inositol for PCOS?

I am having a private lesson of Saturday and hope it will work in helping me getting pregnant naturally!!!

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Frankie


----------

